# Snake.java ?



## nordi (27. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir letztens ein JAVA Applet ( Snake ) runtergeladen und dabei war eine snake.class und eine snake.java
Ich hab mir mal vor Jahren das Buch "Java für Dummies" gekauft und dabei war auch eine CD. Ich hab dann mit JavaBuilder die snake.java geöffnet. Kann ich jetzt damit den Sourcecode umändern? Ist es schwierig eine Highscoreliste zu implementieren?

Ich hab euch die snake.java als Attachment drangehangen


----------



## mts (29. Oktober 2002)

für einen anfänger(ich nehm jetzt halt mal an das du ein anfänger bist) wie dich ist es schwehr. dazu kommt noch, das du die Highscoreliste auch irgendwo speichern musst und das kannst du über ein applet im prinzip nicht(wenn das über ein applet aso übers internet gehen würde, dann könntest du ja vieren und alles möglich überall speichern, also sind die io-funktionen von java bei einem applet eingeschränkt).

grüßle
mts


----------

